# First IUI, finding it all abit scary!



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi 

I'm Janet, I'm kind of in the middle of my first IUI.  Now on day 10, have been injecting with Purgeon for last week, went back for scan this morning and good news is it working but not enough so have been sent back with more injections to do this week .  I've got to go back friday for scan and nurse says I probably won't be able to do 'basting' as will ovulate over weekend.  Is this a bad thing? Will it reduce my chances?

My DH and I have been trying for a baby for 3 years, we are an 'unexplained' case, all tests so far ok except for tiny bit of endometriosis which was removed during lap.

Anyone got any advice/help?  You read so much that you think you may go mad  

Good luck to all who are going through the same 

Janet xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Janet,

Sorry to hear about your problems. I had a few IUIs, so I know how it feels, especially if it is your first time.

If you can't have the basting it means there is less chance of DPs swimmers reaching the eggs to fertilise them, but it is not impossible - some girls on here have got their BFPs without basting. If your response to the drugs vastly improves - i.e. if you have lots of follies, they may advise you to abstain due to the risk of multiple pg.

I think if they don't do the basting it doesn't count as one of your gos, but this might vary by PCT.

Good luck,

D x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Janet

It's so dissapointing when a clinic closes for the weekend and means that you can't see your treatment through.  Unfortunately a lot of NHS clinics do this and it makes me so mad to think there are girls out there who have done everything to get to the most crucial stage, only to be told "sorry we can't go ahead as we're not open on Saturdays"    If this does turn out to be the case for you then all you can do is have lots of BMS and hope and cross your fingers that the extra help your body has had with the drugs etc will give you a slightly improved chance of success.  

Another IUI lady had this happen and she did manage to concieve and is now pg!!

Good luck and fingers crossed that all won't be lost for this cycle.

xxx
Holly C


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Testing


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Janet, I know exactly how you feel, I am on my first IUI cycle too!!
Starting Menopur injections on Wednesday for 5 days, then a scan to see whats happening, then prob a few more days of injections.

Its very scary as you dunno whats gonna happen!!

Good luck I hope it works out for you.

Question for experts!!......Can you have sex on the day of IUI and few days after to give you an extra chance? Or is it not advisable to move things around??   Sorry for silly question!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse

My last clinic told me to go home and have lots of sex for a couple of days after insemination.  She said... it doesn't matter how we get you pregnant as long as we get you pregnant!!   I did get pg that time around but unfortunately m/cd.  However I do believe other clinics have said other things like not to on the day but the morning after and onwards! 

Ask your clinic what their advice is.... I am going to a new clinic for this IUI and don't know what they will tell me to do.  I can't imagine it would move things around too much as the put it up into your uterus.

Lots of luck to you    
love Nikki xxx
It's not a silly question at all!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

thanks for the   messages, luckily enough I got a phone call this afternoon and a doctor wants to scan me on thurs so hopefully may get the basting on friday after all!!!  .  To anyone else this would all sound abit mad  - its great to have people who understand!

keep smiling everyone   and best wishes to you all 

Jx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am so glad I have found this site, I didnt realize how many people are going through this!!!!!!
I thought everyone just got pregnant easily apart from me!!   

Its so nice having people to talk to who are going through the same thing and understand what you are going through.

Thanks everyone
Sending positive thoughts to everyone on here, hope we all get   very soon!!!!!

 

.sending lots of angel baby dust!!!


----------

